# Paradigm field staff



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

PM Sent!!!!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

PM sent! Thank you


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

*Staff*

E-mail Sent


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

E mail sent


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

E-Mail sent!!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

ParadigmArchery; said:


> Our* PRIDE *staff is made up of a few very select individuals who have demonstrated a love and commitment to our great sport. They are the epitome of "Archers helping Archers"... unheralded ambassadors to our sport whom we hold them in the highest regard.


Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

PM Sent. Bump for Paradigm Archery.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Email sent..


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

E-mail sent. Would love to be associated with such a great company.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

email sent. Thanks


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great response everyone, we received several dozen field staff requests today, please keep them coming. 

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Email sent THanks


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Email sent, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

*Email*

Email Sent


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Field Staff*

PM Sent


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Please include your AT name with your applications.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

email sent Joe, thanks.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

rogbo said:


> email sent Joe, thanks.


:thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

email sent. actually 2, I forgot my AT name, lol. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

Do I need to send another e-mail since i did not include my AT name? My e-mail address matches my AT name.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

My email is [email protected] I apologize for not putting my AT name on there.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't put my AT name on there either sorry!


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pro Staff*

Email sent. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

email sent,
Thank you.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

missed my AT name 2... i apoligize here is my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

PM sent, thanks again for the awesome opportunity.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

also forgot my AT name...email address is [email protected]!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the e-mails, the deadline to apply is September 11, so please keep them coming.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Just sent you an email Joe:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> Just sent you an email Joe:wink:


Thanks.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

bump for a great looking product


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bump for who ever want a chance to be on a good team


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

We are still going through all the applications, we will be getting back to everyone real soon. 

We will be taking applications through next weekend.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

E-mail sent and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

jjcard41 said:


> E-mail sent and thanks for the opportunity!


Best of Luck to all of you !! This is a great team to be part of and I wish you all the best for wanting to be part of an Elite Team


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> Best of Luck to all of you !! This is a great team to be part of and I wish you all the best for wanting to be part of an Elite Team


Steve, 

Thanks for the kind words, we're honored to have you on our team , you're a great example of the caliber of folks we're looking for to join team Paradigm. :thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Bump*

lets keep this to the top for everyone to see. good luck for all who applied. im sure you will love being a part of Joes team


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I am very happy to be apart of the Paradigm family and would like to wish all you good luck!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Application returned via email.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jason and Simon. :thumbs_up


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Paradigm*

Hey Folks,
I just wanted to drop a post in here. I have been shooting the
Paradigm systems for over a year now, and all I can say is WOW!
I use the S.O.S, C.T.A and the B.A.S.E weights. I have never
found a more tuneable system, and the fit to finish is flawless.
Thanks again, Paradigm Archery for a great product.

Shawn Hatem


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

This is great timing I am looking for both a stab and string stopper. Plus after I win the free base weight this thursday my bow will be decked out.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


>


Now these Logos look great !!!!!
and I will 2nd what Shawn said, *top notch products*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> Now these Logos look great !!!!!
> and I will 2nd what Shawn said, *top notch products*



Very nice.

I like the new logos.


To all the folks looking to join the team.

Joe of Paradigm has a top quality product,
a system of products that allows me a full range of adjustability,
to do what I want to do to a bow.

Top notch engineering.
Extreme commitment to high quality for fit, for finish work, for results.


Stabilization systems have always been a favorite area of interest for me.

I have spent hundreds of hours with home made adjustments,
try to get to that magical balance point,
to hold just that tiny bit extra steady,
to squeeze down that group size,
just a little bit more.


To the good folks of AT....

a leader is only as good as his team members.

Joe is looking for good folks,
and AT is one of the best places to find them.

Sooooo,
if you are looking for a team you can be a proud member of,
then drop a note, send a pm to ParadigmArchery. 


Front to rear bow balance.

Side to side (left to right) bow balance.

Total bow system weight.

Holding weight.


When you find the best combo for you,
of these 4 things,
then amazing things can happen to your arrow group size...

:becky:


Now,
Joe's stuff is not the only way to get there,
but,
if you do decide to give his stuff a try,

the customizability of his system,
the CTA,
the SOS
and of course,
the BASE weights,
sure makes it easier to get there.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

We feel our products and people set us apart from the others. I couldn't ask for a finer group of folks to represent our products and what we believe in. 

Thanks again !! :thumbs_up


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

ohio moose said:


> Email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


Thank you, E-mail sent, you should have a copy of the staff application.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Finally got you an email. Thanks for opening this oppurtunity to the Archery Talk community!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

e-mail sent! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump Get your aps in I think the 11th is the last day..


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Eric,

We are going to extend it through this weekend, Monday will be the cut-off. 

Lots of great folks sending in applications.  :thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do we need to send Bio information in our email or do you have an application packet you send back? 

thanks!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Do we need to send Bio information in our email or do you have an application packet you send back?
> 
> thanks!


Cartman they will send you an app just like Athens did via E-mail!!!
If you don't get one I can forward you the one I got!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Application sent. Thanks again


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the great applications, we will begin notifying everyone early next week.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck to everyone that applied!! Paradigm is an excellent company!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

Those that choose to represent Paradigm Archery will have the privilege of being associated with products that I personally fell are the top in the industry.

Not to often do you find innovative products backed by outstanding customer service......Paradigm has the total package.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Deepfryer said:


> Those that choose to represent Paradigm Archery will have the privilege of being associated with products that I personally fell are the top in the industry.
> 
> Not to often do you find innovative products backed by outstanding customer service......Paradigm has the total package.


Thanks Karl. 

We feel unique designs combined with fresh "out of the box" thinking truly distinguish our products.

Joe


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Joe, 
I want to take the time to thank you for all you are doing for us at Xstreem Quest Outdoors. Having such top of the line products is only going to help us become more successful in reaching our goals. I can't wait to pimp my bow with some sweet stuff, for me the adjustable stabilizer will be first, now the hard part is deciding what color to put on my new Athens bow!!! Thank you and all involved in making these top of the line products. We appreciate it!!!:wink:


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to shoot for your company. I really appreciate it. 

Danny


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks For The Opportunity*

Thanks Joe, You'll have an order very soon.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Joe, great talking to you by phone. That's what I'm talking about. No simple email. Personal. Intimate, if you will. That's why I'm sporting Paradigm Pride. THanks for the opportunity.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Joe, Thanks for the opportunity to represent your product. I look forward to it and will do my best to help promote the Paradigm products.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Joe, Thank you for giving me the Oppurtunity to be part of your team. It is always a pleasure to speak to you. I'm looking forward to a long healthy relationship with Paradigm Archery. 

This is what a S.O.S looks like after the Harvest!. I Paralyzed this Muley on 9-15-09. A 50 yard shot. 4x4 Muley. Now he's alreadry chillin in the fridge.


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazing talking to Joe it is clear you car about the sport and Paradigm is only interested in putting out the best product. And I must say it made my day finding out you have Predator Camo.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice shooting Simon! 

To everyone that makes the Paradigm Field Staff. You are definitely getting involved with an excellent company! I chose not to apply for various reasons but in the emails I exchanged with Joe I can tell he cares about his company and his employees/staff! VERY stand up guy. 

Hopefully when there is another opportunity to join the Paradigm team, I will be in a better situation, and be able to apply. I would love to be part of the Pride.

Good luck ladies and gents!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Nice shooting Simon!


Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

here's a quick clip I placed together from my Muley hunt. Its nothing Fancy and I'm no Editing pro. But you can see the Paradigm Archery S.O.S Stabilizer at the top left of the screen. The Sound you hear is from the Vibration in the Riser collecting in the Waterproof Bow camera. The S.O.S did its job of Stabilizing my Bow and Lessening the Sound Going out toward the Muley. It was a 50 yard shot and the Muley never heard my Bow until it was too late. I Hope you folks enjoy this clip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG9XrDfNWwE


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Great video Simon, fantastic mule deer and handsome young man. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Great video Simon, fantastic mule deer and handsome young man. :thumbs_up


Thanks Joe.


----------

